# whats wrong with this cows eye?



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

went on vaction for a week and came home to this! i have no idea what it is and never seen anything like it! there is 3 diffenrt cows first has soemthing haning from his eye and other one has a large bump on his jaw. and the 3 one has a crusty eye if anyone know what it might be or how to cure it i would be very thankfull o and i also started them on la200 give them 3cc


















this calf has the large bump on his jaw looks like it is his cud but i flet down his mouth and nothing!


















this calf has a crusty eye any ideas


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The top one looks like pink eye. I don't remember what it was treated with but Grandpa got the medicine from the vet.

The crusty eye may just have something irritating it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Bad news on number 1 . In my opinion that animal is in the early stages of cancer eye. Most sale barns will accept them at this stage but you need to take action ASAP. A vet could ascertain that I am correct. If it were me I would just ship it.

PS Look at figure 1b here
http://www.vetsoft.com.eg/article/ArticleData.aspx?ID=213


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

On the animal with the lump. Put a block of wood in its mouth to hold the mount open and then take a look/see. Wear latex gloves because if the problem is Lumpy Jaw it can be transferred to humans. The problem could also be an infected tooth. Hopefully it is just a wad of grass trapped.

I think the crusty eye animal may have a small wart or two but should be OK


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

First one doesn't appear to be pinkeye. My guess is cancer eye also.

Second one could be an abscess.

Third one is difficult to tell; could be nothing.

I would get a vet out to look at all three and help you sort out what to do. As Agmantoo says, don't delay.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

G. Seddon said:


> First one doesn't appear to be pinkeye. My guess is cancer eye also.
> 
> Second one could be an abscess.
> 
> ...


I agree also,,,1. cancer eye,,,,,2. possible abscess, maybe nothing,,,,,3. might be early pinkeye, is there some wetness below the eye?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Eye cancer? Ew, gross. Never even heard of that.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm not sure the first one is cancer eye. Is the growth on the actual eye? From the photo it looks to me like a tear on the inner eyelid. Could she have injured it somehow? It looks like an injury to me.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

tinknal said:


> I'm not sure the first one is cancer eye. Is the growth on the actual eye? From the photo it looks to me like a tear on the inner eyelid. Could she have injured it somehow? It looks like an injury to me.


I kinda go along with this. It looks like a little piece of black hide/skin is flappy right where the pink starts.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

ok so i got him in the coarl and just looks like the inner eye lid got hurt some how eyes look a little irritated i called the vet he said he would call me back when he could come out but idk when that might be. i might try and flushing it for a couple of days and see what happens. hopefully i can get a vet out this way soon! 
could the crusty eye be in allergy or something like that ? today i was feeding the young calfs and them seem to eat just fine but after they got done there eyes started to water maybe the grass or pollen or something to that nature?


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

ok the vet came out said it was an injury and he pulled the peice out and cut it off and said not to worry he will be fine he looks good today and the other calf with the large bumb on his jaw was impacted feed and pull it out and the lump went away the crusty eye one he said it is just allergys he said all the cows and calf look great so i am happy now thanks for all the replays


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Happy to be wrong on all counts! Bet you are relieved!


----------

